# Question About Tetanus Antitoxin



## SkyWarrior (Mar 20, 2013)

So, I purchased some tetanus antitoxin.  I'm planning on using it when I disbud and castrate the kids.  The package says use 5 CCs--OMG!  Seriously?   That's a huge amount for such little kids.

So, how much do you use?


----------



## elevan (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/tetanus.html


> Prevention is easily accomplished by regular vaccination with tetanus toxoid, combined with maintaining clean facilities where the goats live. It is both cost- and time-effective to vaccinate kids with the combination injection for Overeating Disease Types C& D and Tetanus at one month of age and again at two months of age. Vaccinate pregnant does one week before the first doe is expected to kid; this will provide passive immunity to the newborn until it is old enough for its vaccination series to be given. And don't forget to vaccinate all bucks.
> 
> When castrating males, give the tetanus anti-toxin injection if the goat is not old enough to have received both toxoid vaccinations. If the goat has already had both toxoid injections, then give a booster of the toxoid vaccine when castrating.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 22, 2013)

Okay, the little guy has had both his vaccinations.  What about disbudding?  I've heard people use tetanus antitoxin then too?


----------

